# Tele/AT Demo Tour and Beacon Intro.



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey all,

I just wanted to get the word out for all of you looking to try the new Tele and AT gear this winter.

The stops are
11/24 coppper
11/25 mary jane
12/1 alta
12/8 ski santa fe
12/15 aspen highlands
12/16 crested butte

Along with the ski demo, we will be offering a free intro to beacon use at copper, mary jane, aspen highlands and crested butte.

The lessons are brought to by BCA, babes in the backcountry and backcountry snowsports alliance. There will be one at 10am and 1pm. only.

This is a free consumer demo, the only thing you need is a lift ticket and a credit card to leave as a deposit.

Demo's start at 9 and end at 2

Participating vendors will be in no particular order.
K2, Garmont, Crispi, Volkl, 22 Designs, Marker (Duke), G3, Scarpa, Atomic, Rossignol, BCA, Rottefella(NTN), Naxo, Black Diamond, Fritschi, Bishop, Karhu, Keen, FlyLow, Totem Industries, Versalayer, Babes in the Backcountry, and Backcountry Snowsports Alliance


----------

